# looking for quality rebuild kit



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a 86 300zx n/a with 130k I just replaced the head gaskets and drove for a week and now a lifter is making some noise maybe due to bad oil pressure. I was thinking about getting the heads rebuilt and changing the oil pump but now i guess i might as well just rebuild the whole motor. The previous owner was not much for oil changes but every couple of years (not kidding work with the guy). So where has anybody purchased master engine rebuild kits from? Also cylinder head kits. Not trying to break any land speed records here, I just want stock or a little better performace. Or should I just fix the head and change the oil pump? Thanks.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you have the time, space, money and patience do a full rebuild... while the kms are low for an 86 with your knowledge of the previous owners lack of proper maintainence giving the engine a full work up will be not only worth it, but it needs it...

chances are much of the internals are still good, but the head is where the problems will be... when you pull it apart you may not even need a new oil pump, but just a simple cleaning of it... i can only imagine the sludge that is in the head, oil galleries and other nooks and crannies... you will prolly have to replace the rings, the cylinders will prolly be fine but check them out... there could be some damage in them due to the poor oiling that it was subjected to...

do it all proper and get it all put together and the car should last you for many years to come


----------



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

when i changed head gaskets the sludge in the heads was bad i cleaned the heads and the oil gallies. and then changed the oil 3 times with the month but the oil pressure at start up is between 0-10 psi and when warm it got up to about 40 psi.


----------



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

also when i took the heads off the cylinders looked very clean. i was mainly concerned with the bearings in the mains and rods. thats why i was wondering where anybody was getting pistons, rings, and the bearings. or should i just get new rings and hone the cylinders and put the new bearings in with a new oil pump?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you're jumping the gun, to me. VG lifters have been known to fail and start tapping, throw in some coolant contamination and it doesn't make it any better. I would reccomend testing the oil pressure with a mechanical test gauge. If the oil pressure tests okay, one can perform a cylinder leakdown test to check the sealing integrity of the rings and valves. If that's okay and there is no lower end noise, I would just replace the lifters and be done with it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well that sludge that was in the head will also be in your oil pan... 

you shouldnt need to hone the cylinders on the rebuild unless its needed due to heavy wear or scratches...

shouldnt need new pistons... rings more than likely... might as well change the bearings while its torn down... rememver that while the engine wasnt maintained properly it still has relativly low kilometers...

again you wont neccessarily need a new oil pump ... you just need to give the engine a basic rebuild... mostly consisting of cleaning out all the nasty and replacing parts that are needed... rings and bearings...

if your oil pump still pumps oil, but takes a bit to start flowing its more than likely suffering from the gunk... and having 40psi for oil pressure is rather high... i get worried when my oil pressure nears 8psi of course my rb26 is a bit tempermental when it comes to oil... lol

so ya do a basic rebuild and you will be as happy as your engine...

as for parts... your local nissan dealership should be able to help...


----------



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks for the information shadao.


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

> start up is between 0-10 psi and when warm it got up to about 40 psi.


Mine was reading the same and would bounce up and down when warm. Replaced the oil pressure switch (next to oil fitler) and now reads as it should.

Per FSM Oil Pressure should be
Engine rpm Presure PSI
600 l l
1,200 28
2,000 43
4.000 57


----------



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

i removed the valve cover on the right side (easiest) and fired it up and looked at the oil movement it looked like and old man trying to spit. im going to remove the oil pan and try the remove as much gunk as possible and clean the oil pump pick-up to see if that helps.  if it doesn't i will change the pump. (im guessing thats why the lifters are making noise.)


----------

